# The awaited max payne 3 trailer



## Harvik780 (Mar 24, 2007)

This is the link to max payne 3 trailer *video.google.com/videoplay?docid=70362106093533662


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 24, 2007)

didnt watch the whole movie..............but its Max Payne 2.


----------



## Harvik780 (Mar 24, 2007)

Watch the whole movie
That's what its all about u got to watch the whole movie
__________
Its MAX PAYNE 3:THE FALL OF HOBOS AND SENIOR CITIZENS


----------



## Pathik (Mar 24, 2007)

there s goin 2 b no max payne 3... The next game 4m its creators is goin 2 b alan wake...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 24, 2007)

kick ass video
Some scenes(almost all)made me rofl


----------



## sivarap (Mar 24, 2007)

its no maxpayne3.....looks like a stupid spoof


----------



## VJ_Lunar (Mar 24, 2007)

"Stupid" is the right word.

Anyway. Remedy Entertainment is already too busy with _Alan Wake_, and it's been years since any Max Payne game-related news have popped up. If you're looking for a similar fix, better wait for Stranglehold: *www.midway.com/rxpage/Game_Stranglehold.html


----------



## sivarap (Mar 25, 2007)

VJ_Lunar said:
			
		

> "Stupid" is the right word.
> 
> Anyway. Remedy Entertainment is already too busy with _Alan Wake_, and it's been years since any Max Payne game-related news have popped up. If you're looking for a similar fix, better wait for John Woo's Strangehold.


 
Invalid link


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 25, 2007)

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Woo's_Stranglehold


----------



## VJ_Lunar (Mar 25, 2007)

Fixed. 

Edit: Oh, thanks Vimal


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 25, 2007)

There will  NO max payne 3. How i know because i spoke with remedy. They said they are not going to make. Also Alan Wake is a trilogy.


----------



## quan chi (Mar 25, 2007)

but at the end of max payne 2 they have mentioned that 'max paynes journey through the nights will continue'.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 25, 2007)

quan chi said:
			
		

> but at the end of max payne 2 they have mentioned that 'max paynes journey through the nights will continue'.



Yes it did but it wont continue has they will never be max payne. Alan Wake will rock . The only problem is that it is vista only


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 25, 2007)

^^Which I have


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 25, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> ^^Which I have



Yea pirate


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 25, 2007)

^^Shh.....


----------



## shantanu (Mar 25, 2007)

which i too have


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 25, 2007)

M$ gifted you


----------



## shantanu (Mar 25, 2007)

but original one... 
__________
thats the other thing... but yes...


----------



## quan chi (Mar 25, 2007)

well i have applied the kung fu on max payne 2 mod but after applying max payne looks like this
*aycu13.webshots.com/image/13012/2002796482813800082_th.jpg
.is there any way by which we can get the max payne look on the mod charecter.


----------



## shantanu (Mar 25, 2007)

hehe  ROFLllllllllll


----------



## quan chi (Mar 25, 2007)

please reply to my post no 20.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 25, 2007)

Did you try running the game in developer mode and change skins?


----------



## quan chi (Mar 25, 2007)

how to run in developer mode.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 25, 2007)

quan chi said:
			
		

> how to run in developer mode.



Read here :-

*www.gamespot.com/pages/gamespace/download.php?pid=561633&sid=6077308&mode=


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 25, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> This is the link to max payne 3 trailer *video.google.com/videoplay?docid=70362106093533662



Its Max Payne 2


----------



## blackpearl (Mar 25, 2007)

Alan Wake only for Vista is criminal!!


----------



## Harvik780 (Mar 25, 2007)

Ya i know it's max payne 2 i just wanted to fool around a bit.


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 25, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> Ya i know it's max payne 2 i just wanted to fool around a bit.


Today is not april fool's day


----------

